# Donor chat night.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello girls (and boys)

Its been ages since we hosted a donor chat night, and Tashja and I are thinking of doing one in May.     Most likely on a Monday night 8~10pm, but I wanted to see if anyone was interested first! 

All welcome ~ Donor sperm/eggs, considering options ... TTC, pregnant or already have your baby.       

Marie xx


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

hi ya

sounds good to me  

Love

Lisa
xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

sounds great marie,  would be great to chat to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

hi 
sounds good to me too.

Maria x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Count me in.

Chris


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

and me....................

Bronte


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Monday is a good choice for me (i.e. it doesn't clash with Lost or ER! )
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Would love to join in, but can't get into the 'chat room' for some reason.

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Wolla ~ Whats stopping you getting into chat? 

I'll try and help you, if I can!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

When I click on the 'chat room' thingy, I just get a blank screen.

No-one wants to talk to me


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll stick my head in too.   at Lizzi, yes, it's not LOST night ( or American Idol!)


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Wolla ~ Have you got Java installed?  The same thing used to happen to me until I installed it?

I want to talk to you!   

Try asking tech support if you get no joy.

Marie xx


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Aww, hun - I want to talk to you too!!  Will see if I've got Java installed, and will try and get it sorted before the chat night so I can have a good old natter with everyone.  Never been in a chat room, so quite excited at the prospect (sad, I know!!)


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

You probably have got java but will need to update your version (I have NO idea what this means, I'm just repeating what Tony keeps saying!!   as far as I know he could be taking about getting another cup of coffee!!)
Lizi.x


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

i want to join in too but never been in a chat room either,saddo me lol

sal


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

also would like to join in caht room. but am also having problems. have no idea if i have java installed. my comp is on its way out and dont think it can take anymore. am getting a new one so if up and ready by the time yu sort out chat will also be there.

i echo the coments re not clashing with lost etc,

Sam
xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Count me in. It'll be a first for me too!!

Sarahjj
xx


----------

